# Carry on Plane



## Micky (30 Aug 2006)

Hi All

Just wondering, can i bring a camcorder with me onto the plane?


----------



## askalot (30 Aug 2006)

check out :

http://www.flyaerlingus.com/cgi-bin...ijmedklecefecfigdffgdfkk.0&P_OID=0&Category=3

for the UK airport restrictions.


----------



## Grizzly (30 Aug 2006)

Are the cabin baggage restrictions that are in place only for flyers to and from the UK?   Is a person flying direct to a european city from Dublin allowed to bring on board in their hand luggage items such as toothpaste, make-up, creams etc....basically all the items that are restricted to and from UK airports.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2006)

> *Carry on Plane*


 Never saw that one. Was it anything like this?

A colleague of mine yesterday said that the US TSA list of banned items included camcorders that used tapes but not those that used other media. Go figure...


----------



## Sol28 (30 Aug 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Are the cabin baggage restrictions that are in place only for flyers to and from the UK? Is a person flying direct to a european city from Dublin allowed to bring on board in their hand luggage items such as toothpaste, make-up, creams etc....basically all the items that are restricted to and from UK airports.


 
I flew on Fri to the UK - and all the signs in Dublin Airport ban all items listed - there is no seperate entrance into the secure area for British flights as opposed to the others - So I would presume that you cant.


----------



## onekeano (30 Aug 2006)

*What about Stuttgart?*

Heading over for the match and assumed I could bring hand luggage - anyone know if that assumption is incorrect?

Thanks in advance
Roy


----------



## Grizzly (30 Aug 2006)

*Sol28*'s post is interesting. Both Ryanair and Aer Lingus have information re baggage restrictions posted on their websites for travel to and from UK airports. I thought that the restrictions were confined to UK airports only. It now seems that Aer Rianta are not segrating flyers to non UK airports but lumping everyone together.
Sol28, Will I be able to carry on board my small 55 x 20 x 40 cms case or must I carry on board  my hand luggage in a see through plastic bag?
I had hoped to get away with the bare minimum and purchase toothpaste and disposable razors when I arrived at the other side in the local supermarket.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Aug 2006)

If you are flying from Ireland, the only new restrictions are on flights to US. Flights to UK are not restricted, except from US and some (French, Italian) continental airports who have overreacted.

If you are flying onward from UK, restrictions apply to hand luggage. See BAA.com. You may carry safety razors, toothbrushes and solid food. You may carry liquid items purchased after the security check, provided you are not flying to the US.


----------



## Sol28 (30 Aug 2006)

Grizzly said:


> *Sol28*'s post is interesting. Both Ryanair and Aer Lingus have information re baggage restrictions posted on their websites for travel to and from UK airports. I thought that the restrictions were confined to UK airports only. It now seems that Aer Rianta are not segrating flyers to non UK airports but lumping everyone together.
> Sol28, Will I be able to carry on board my small 55 x 20 x 40 cms case or must I carry on board my hand luggage in a see through plastic bag?
> I had hoped to get away with the bare minimum and purchase toothpaste and disposable razors when I arrived at the other side in the local supermarket.


 
I checked in all my luggage including my coat - But carried a small 'man'bag type thing with book, phone, keys, change of shirt etc. At the scanners they make you put all items from your pockets into your bag or on a tray.



MugsGame said:


> If you are flying onward from UK, restrictions apply to hand luggage. See BAA.com. You may carry safety razors, toothbrushes and solid food. You may carry liquid items purchased after the security check, provided you are not flying to the US.


 
I dont know if that can happen with Dublin Airport - A lot of our flights go through the UK - I carry on my 'dodgy' liquid into the inner area. Pass it to a person flying into the Uk, then they pass it on to someone in the Duty free area in the UK to fly elsewhere. Unless the DAA have a UK/US terminal and a continental one - I think any UK restrictions will be applied for other flights


----------



## MugsGame (30 Aug 2006)

> I dont know if that can happen with Dublin Airport - A lot of our flights go through the UK - I carry on my 'dodgy' liquid into the inner area. Pass it to a person flying into the Uk, then they pass it on to someone in the Duty free area in the UK to fly elsewhere.



People can buy liquids in UK "duty free" anyway. Final check is at boarding gate. People flying to the US from UK have to surrender any liquids they've bought in duty free. In any case, most UK airports segregate arrivals from departures and require through passengers to clear another security check before reaching the departure gates. 


> Unless the DAA have a UK/US terminal and a continental one - I think any UK restrictions will be applied for other flights.



The UK authorities do not require any new carry-on restrictions on flights to the UK. The Aer Lingus and Ryanair sites back me up on this. Of course someone flying to the US from Dublin could book themselves on a US and a UK flight, and present the UK boarding card at the Dublin security check, so effectively it's an honour system anyway. The whole thing is nonsencial, but not nonsensical enough to require restrictions on UK bound flights from Ireland. 

I'm intending to fly hand-luggage only on Friday, so if you have any evidence that I'm wrong, I'd love to see it. In the meantime, I'm thinking of changing my name by deed poll to Mr. Bomb, Liquid Bomb. Shaken, not stirred. I wonder how that would go down on a boarding card!


----------



## MugsGame (5 Sep 2006)

Just to confirm that, judging by my experience on Friday, there are no special carry-on restrictions for flights from Dublin to UK. Stansted on the other hand is a nightmare! I flew back from the continent direct to Dublin, and there are no restrictions there either (there may be if you were flying to UK or US though.).


----------



## uncorked (5 Sep 2006)

A few of us are flying Cork & Dublin to Stanstead and Stanstead to Alghero in 2 weeks time.  We will be checking in luggage.  Should we just bring no hand luggage at all?  I don't want them taking my mobile etc from me.


----------



## MugsGame (5 Sep 2006)

OK, maybe nightmare is an exaggeration. You can bring mobile phones etc. in your hand luggage on flights out of Stansted. The main things you cannot bring in hand luggage are liquids, including tolietries. See baa.com for details on current restrictions.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Sep 2006)

Has anyone recently been to the USA using Aer Lingus. Were there delays at the airport and any problems with bring on board items such as a sealed bottle of water?


----------



## zag (20 Sep 2006)

Griz - I was in USA with Continental last week - there was a mix of regulations and checks, but over the two t/a flights and two connections there was nothing consistent.

Coming through Dublin there was the usual 'Step back from the line, Sir' reception at check-in.  Going through x-ray into departures there was no special US treatment.  Going through the US Imigration section there was no special treatment, no extra scans, nothing.  Before getting on the plane (in the airbridge) there was a quick manual bag scan, but not entirely thorough.  The only scans for liquids, etc . . . were done by airline staff, not US officials.

Connecting through Newark there was only the usual scan, but they did make sure to point out that liquids weren't allowed.  Didn't seem to put the guy in front of me off drinking from his bottle as he approached the check.

On both flights there were people happily swigging from bottles - probably bought from the airside shops.

z


----------



## Daddy (25 Sep 2006)

Ryanair flight to UK adult + child:

Just carrying 1 light bag each.

I think the bag size has been increased.

Anyone know the size allowed.

Thanks


----------



## WaterWater (25 Sep 2006)

55cms x 40cms x 20cms including pockets and wheels. Unfortunately most standard bags are 55 x 40 x 22.


----------

